# kicky blue and girlishous



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

eyes;
girlishous inner lid
kicky blue crease
sleepy as a highlight and on browbone
maybelline full and soft mascara
blacktrack fluidline on waterline

face;
bare minerals foundation
milani blush (ack way too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

lips;
dervish liner to line and fill
flashmode lustreglass
nymphette lipglass

<3!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

wow that's so pretty!!!

you did this look once, only much bolder, w/ parrot and hepcat!!

and I love your l/g combo, I'm certainly gonna try that! (I happen to have both, how amazing is that, I only have 4 l/g!)


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_wow that's so pretty!!!

you did this look once, only much bolder, w/ parrot and hepcat!!

and I love your l/g combo, I'm certainly gonna try that! (I happen to have both, how amazing is that, I only have 4 l/g!)_

 
aww thank you! i think it was steamy and hepcat? that was so long ago!! how can you remmeber that? ahaha <3 i have to say, i stole the lip look from someone in mac_cosmetics on livejournal. isnt it a pretty combo?!


----------



## amy (Mar 11, 2005)

Gahhhhhh!!
You = complete hottness!!

I love this look! *Saves to inspiration folder that's already filled with Alexa's looks*


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
wow that's so pretty!!!

you did this look once, only much bolder, w/ parrot and hepcat!!

and I love your l/g combo, I'm certainly gonna try that! (I happen to have both, how amazing is that, I only have 4 l/g!)

 
aww thank you! i think it was steamy and hepcat? that was so long ago!! how can you remmeber that? ahaha <3 i have to say, i stole the lip look from someone in mac_cosmetics on livejournal. isnt it a pretty combo?!_

 
yes it´s such an amazing combo!!!! I was soo impressed by that look that I kinda recreated it in the ´colorswirl´fotd, remember that one? before I saw that looks I never used different color next to eachother, only diffent colors on the lid and crease. so thank you again for you lovely inspiration!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy* 
_Gahhhhhh!!
You = complete hottness!!

I love this look! *Saves to inspiration folder that's already filled with Alexa's looks* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*blushes* awwwww thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
wow that's so pretty!!!

you did this look once, only much bolder, w/ parrot and hepcat!!

and I love your l/g combo, I'm certainly gonna try that! (I happen to have both, how amazing is that, I only have 4 l/g!)

 
aww thank you! i think it was steamy and hepcat? that was so long ago!! how can you remmeber that? ahaha <3 i have to say, i stole the lip look from someone in mac_cosmetics on livejournal. isnt it a pretty combo?!

 
yes it´s such an amazing combo!!!! I was soo impressed by that look that I kinda recreated it in the ´colorswirl´fotd, remember that one? before I saw that looks I never used different color next to eachother, only diffent colors on the lid and crease. so thank you again for you lovely inspiration!_

 
omg i loved that look of yours!! it's so weird that i inspired you...you inspire me!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
wow that's so pretty!!!

you did this look once, only much bolder, w/ parrot and hepcat!!

and I love your l/g combo, I'm certainly gonna try that! (I happen to have both, how amazing is that, I only have 4 l/g!)

 
aww thank you! i think it was steamy and hepcat? that was so long ago!! how can you remmeber that? ahaha <3 i have to say, i stole the lip look from someone in mac_cosmetics on livejournal. isnt it a pretty combo?!

 
yes it´s such an amazing combo!!!! I was soo impressed by that look that I kinda recreated it in the ´colorswirl´fotd, remember that one? before I saw that looks I never used different color next to eachother, only diffent colors on the lid and crease. so thank you again for you lovely inspiration!

 
omg i loved that look of yours!! it's so weird that i inspired you...you inspire me!_

 
lol we need eachother for our looks!!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
wow that's so pretty!!!

you did this look once, only much bolder, w/ parrot and hepcat!!

and I love your l/g combo, I'm certainly gonna try that! (I happen to have both, how amazing is that, I only have 4 l/g!)

 
aww thank you! i think it was steamy and hepcat? that was so long ago!! how can you remmeber that? ahaha <3 i have to say, i stole the lip look from someone in mac_cosmetics on livejournal. isnt it a pretty combo?!

 
yes it´s such an amazing combo!!!! I was soo impressed by that look that I kinda recreated it in the ´colorswirl´fotd, remember that one? before I saw that looks I never used different color next to eachother, only diffent colors on the lid and crease. so thank you again for you lovely inspiration!

 
omg i loved that look of yours!! it's so weird that i inspired you...you inspire me!

 
lol we need eachother for our looks!!_

 
of course!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 11, 2005)

Omg thats gorgeous!!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Omg thats gorgeous!!! I LOVE IT!_

 
eeeee thank you so much! <3


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 11, 2005)

I love the colours that you use together! =D


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_I love the colours that you use together! =D_

 
thank you! and likewise <3


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

you look so pretty in this picture. I like the colors that you used. Thanks


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_you look so pretty in this picture. I like the colors that you used. Thanks_

 
thank you


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

your welcome.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

Little question, is it kicky blue, of kinky blue? I allways thought it was kinky blue...


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 11, 2005)

as always: gorgeous!!!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_Little question, is it kicky blue, of kinky blue? I allways thought it was kinky blue..._

 
lol, its kicky blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juneplum: thank you!!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

Guess I just like the sound of kinky to much


----------



## RougedAndReady (Mar 11, 2005)

whoah hot lip combo. That'll look so awesome through spring and summer


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_Guess I just like the sound of kinky to much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





RougedAndReady: thank you!


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2005)

You look amazing!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_You look amazing!_

 
thank you! and yay a fellow illinois-ian ahha


----------



## Alison (Mar 11, 2005)

You look amazing. Your eyes are exactly the same colour as mine. I may have to try something similar.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alison* 
_You look amazing. Your eyes are exactly the same colour as mine. I may have to try something similar._

 
thanks!! let me know how it looks onya


----------



## veilchen (Mar 12, 2005)

looks really lovely!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veilchen* 
_looks really lovely!_

 
thank you!!


----------



## browneyes (Mar 12, 2005)

What brush do you use to line your lower rim with eyeshadow?? Love the eyes


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 12, 2005)

GORGEOUS eyes...really, I love them!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyes* 
_What brush do you use to line your lower rim with eyeshadow?? Love the eyes_

 
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i use macs #266 brush. one of my favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrsdivajen: thank you so much!


----------



## alt629 (Mar 12, 2005)

you dazzle me, girl.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alt629* 
_you dazzle me, girl._

 





ops: thank you!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Mar 13, 2005)

so pretty


----------



## thoxxa (Mar 14, 2005)

really gorgeous Alexa!! very great!!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 14, 2005)

littlemakeupboy...thank you!! <3

thoxxa: thanks so much


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Mar 14, 2005)

no problem


----------



## muscidae (Mar 14, 2005)

very pretty! I love the colours, and the blending is great.


----------

